# Twin Peaks?



## SevenStars (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi I'm a newbie and wonder if anyone else here liked Twin Peaks too?


----------



## hopewrites (Nov 9, 2013)

my mom loved it!
she grew up near where it was shot.


----------



## Braveface (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never watched it properly but I did always like the music from the famous dream sequence. That was the only clip I saw as it would always been on those 'scariest moments' shows.


----------



## sooC (Nov 9, 2013)

Loved it! Bob scared the living bejesus out of me.
This interview with Badalamenti is worth watching if you haven't already seen it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwvSFOEfHJE


----------



## SevenStars (Nov 9, 2013)

Just watched Badalamenti interview, really enjoyed it!
Bob certainly was a scary guy, I used to feel the hairs stand on my neck when he was on screen.  Maybe we need to start a Twin Peaks appreciation society as no one seems to mention it any more 

 We could call it The Cherry Pie Association  )

Looking at your location, Greetings from somewhere else on the Island


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 9, 2013)

I liked it. But I like kyle (even as Paul Atreides ). It had a nice level of kookiness for me.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 9, 2013)

I can remember watching it avidly as it was shown over here, and the fuss that came with it over Who killed Laura Palmer?

It wandered a little. well a lot as it struggled to maintain the weirdness that had made it famous and backstage fighting between the two creators, but the last episode was an absolute classic, leaving us one of the best unresolved cliffhangers of all time.

Loved it.


----------



## SevenStars (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh I am so enjoying all this T P nostalgia!  You guys remember the log lady?


----------



## J-Sun (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought the first bit was great but they quickly got lost after solving Palmer's murder - some aspects of it were still cool, but it definitely lost something. Still never have seen the movie or, I guess, the pilot, though.

Agree with springs - good "kookiness".


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 9, 2013)

I still play the soundtrack sometimes.

Episode three (I think) was some of the most gripping TV I've ever seen. But I can't remember why. Was agent whatsisface throwing stuff at things? The log lady was in that scene. How long ago was this? I seem to remember having a proper job.


----------



## SevenStars (Nov 9, 2013)

1990 - 1991 I think.  Soundtrack was great, I still love it


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 20, 2017)

Just started the family on season one - and the kids enjoyed the pilot. 

Actually, the eldest is upset that we're only going to watch it on Saturdays, instead of binging on the series every night.


----------



## Frost Giant (Aug 21, 2017)

I liked it. I am currently enjoying the new Showtime episodes.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 21, 2017)

Quirky was okay.  The new series, imo, has went far overboard.


----------



## Frost Giant (Sep 1, 2017)

I liked this most recent episode, it's about time Cooper's plot line advanced a little.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 1, 2017)

Hmm... I already gave up on it.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 2, 2017)

I've not posted about TP since my initial comments on season 3 a few months ago but.

This series just keeps getting better. To reference _Fire Walk With Me_ and David Bowie's agent and the Blue Rose was an ultimate reward.

I loved GOT s7 and I'm loving TP s3. How spoilt I've been. Actually all those people moaning about the wait between GOT 7&8; we had to wait 25 years for season 3 of TP!



pH


----------



## Frost Giant (Sep 5, 2017)

The 2 part finale was interesting, especially the first part. I would like to see a prequel series on Showtime called The Blue Rose Cases. They could show agents like Jeffries and Desmond in their prime, investigating Cole's supernatural cases.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 1, 2017)

Interest threatened to wane around episode 3-4, but picked up again - and what an incredible final episode to Season 1!

Have now ordered Season 2 for the family, who are still really enjoying it.


----------



## psychotick (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi,

Loved the original series. Gripping and truly beautifully weird. They should never have done season two as the writers had clearly lost their minds by that stage.

Haven't seen the 2017 reboot yet. Will watch I suppose - but am nervous about it. I hate to see pure genius be washed away by some newbies who think they can do better. That's why I rate Highlander Two as the worst film of all time, closely followed by Highlander Three. On their own these films would have simply been bad. But as sequels to such cinema brilliance, they have to die!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi psychotick,

As an evangelising TP fan  ... Point of order:



psychotick said:


> Loved the original series. Gripping and truly beautifully weird. They should never have done season two as the writers had clearly lost their minds by that stage.



In the minds of David Lynch and Mark Frost, we were never meant to know who killed Laura Palmer, it was meant to be played on for both series'. However the network insisted that there was a resolution to it for the sake of closure and this played havoc with the writers' original ideas. When they got into S2, they were told the renewal would be unlikely so had to do the usual of throw a lot of the happenstance in one season which got madcap. _Fire Walk With Me_ was a somewhat unnecessary film DL made to address some of this and events happening beofre TP s1, but also keyed in to David Bowie's character and the Blue Rose project which is very much part of season 3.



psychotick said:


> Haven't seen the 2017 reboot yet. Will watch I suppose - but am nervous about it. I hate to see pure genius be washed away by some newbies who think they can do better.



Season 3 is genius IMO; unbounded artistry that requires a very open mind as it doesn't follow the typical format of linear scene/sequel 3-act structure. But it's full of the humour and darkness of the first two seasons that DL is famous for and it is incredibly nostalgic and robust in authenticity (in comparison to, say, things like the SW prequels or the awful Aliens ones).

If you're in any doubt about the quality of S3 (which is not written by newbies, and is full of the old cast) have a quick glance at the reviews. I really hope you enjoy it. If you do watch it, when you get to see episode 8, just relax and let that episode speak to your associative mind 

pH


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree entirely. It was a season of genius. I loved the stories, the resolutions (or semi-resolutions). And visually, it was stunning. There are more scenes, and images, from this season of TP (of horror, of beauty, of character) that will live with me than in whole runs of any show I've ever seen. I really mean that. My wife and I sat those 18 shows in joy.

There are many slow moments...even slow episodes (though each has its own rewards). And I can see where this season would not be for everyone; you don't have thorough resolutions of storylines as you do in most series (of course that's a Twin Peaks hallmark). But if you can just sit patiently through the earlier, slower bits - and are not too bothered by uncertainty in storylines, you might be really happy that you gave this a chance.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 8, 2017)

Got to the end of episode 15 (I think!) where the issue of the murderer was discovered and resolved - and we've decided to take a break from it for a while.

Partly because we've been watching it a little too much, but also the family are complaining that the women characters are too passive, as are some of the subplots. Also, as discovering who murdered Laura Palmer, and bringing them to justice, seemed to be the key point of the series and we seem to have just done that - and the episode made for a good overall ending.

I know, we've lots of little plot points unresolved, and Bob is still out there - but I figure we'll return to _Twin Peaks_ at a later date.


----------

